# Induction with 2nd baby??



## AngelEyes999

Hi everyone, I am 4 days away from being induced and really not looking forward to it at all!!! This is my second baby, my first being 6/7 days late and I really thought this one would come early :-(. Weird thing is I had all the symptoms over a week ago that he was coming and then it just stopped and now he has even managed to un-engage himself so the mw can't even do a sweep to help!! Has anyone else had to be induced on their second pregnancy?? Or even first time mums, what was your experience like?? I have heard so many horror stories, is it always as bad as it is made out to be?? I would like to be prepared so bad or good, I would love to hear from you!! 

xxx


----------



## chuck

If you dont want to be induced dont be induced!

Say no.

Have some monitoring instead if baby and placenta are fine (which 99% of the time they are great) then wait for baby to come. A normal pregnancy is up to 42 weeks, just becasue 40 weeks is what was decided for textbooks doesnt mean 40 weeks is right for you.


----------



## AngelEyes999

Thanks, but I am going on 42 weeks now and they said they don't ever leave anyone past 42 weeks, didn't even give me the choice of monitoring, just said they have had to book me in :-(


----------



## DarlingGirl

I was induced with my DD (first baby) as I was also very overdue. 
For some people, labour can kick off very quickly after induction, while for others, like me, it can take quite a bit longer. 
Probably, the best thing is to try and prepare yourself mentally that it may be quite a slow process and take music, books, magazines, drinks, snacks and anything you might like to occupy yourself with. For me, it was after the gels that things got going and once my waters broke naturally, things went pretty quickly. 
I would say that a positive point of being induced for me was that once I was in hospital, I was there and didn't have to worry about coming into hospital too early in labour and being sent home again, which I was glad of. 
With this being your second birth, it may be quicker too. Hope some of this helps!
All the best and hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## HellBunny

I was induced with my little boy at 39+1 due to diabetes.
It went well really, i was in established labour 27 hours :rofl: though it was a lovely happy outcome! It was uncomfortable when they put the thing in (cervadil propess) and i had a bad reaction to it so i'l be asking for another method this time but all in all good memories :)


----------



## happygal

with my second baby i was induced at 39 weeks due to pre eclampsia.
i was really worried about being induced but i honestly couldn't of asked for a better experience.

i was given propess at 7am, by lunch time i was having mild contractions every 6 minutes. i was checked and told i was 4cm so moved to delivery.
i had my waters broken at 2pm and was started on the drip at 4pm.
i managed with no pain relief until 8pm when i asked for gas and air.
i was checked at 8.30 and had a bit of a cry when i was told i was only 5cm .
by 9pm everything felt different and i said i needed to push and at 9.28 olivia was born.

you hear so many horror stories about being induced but its not always bad x


----------

